# Picture This 4 the eclectic mix - Sounds Like.



## David H (Mar 20, 2013)

*The last one for this week*

______________

*A.*






*Clue:* Old Hat

_______________

*B.*





*Clue:* ahha

_______________


*C.*





*Clue:* a BBC Concoction

______________

*D.*





*Clue:* A chancer next door

Good Luck


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 20, 2013)

A. Antiques Roadshow.


----------



## David H (Mar 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> A. Antiques Roadshow.



Well Spotted.

Ant - Teak - Rose - Shoe.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 20, 2013)

See how long it takes for the rest to be posted.  Then I can check whether I'm right!


----------



## David H (Mar 20, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> See how long it takes for the rest to be posted.  Then I can check whether I'm right!



I may check back later, if not then early in the morning. (up at 4.30)


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 20, 2013)

C. A Corn Camp U Tar. Acorn computer. They sucked!


----------



## David H (Mar 20, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> C. A Corn Camp U Tar. Acorn computer. They sucked!



Well Done AlisonM I didn't think many would remember them.

I never owned an Acorn Electron my first computer was a Commodore 64.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 20, 2013)

2  Alan Partridge  (Awl In Pat Ridge)


----------



## David H (Mar 20, 2013)

trophywench said:


> 2  Alan Partridge  (Awl In Pat Ridge)



Well Done only one to go, the clue is a sort of topical giveaway.


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 21, 2013)

D  Ten Downing Street


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 21, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> C. A Corn Camp U Tar. Acorn computer. They sucked!



BLASPHEMY!! BBC computers rocked, and electrons where pretty good too!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2013)

caffeine_demon said:


> BLASPHEMY!! BBC computers rocked, and electrons where pretty good too!



Way too expensive! I remember watching 'Micro Live' with Ian Macnaught Davis (remember him?) demonstrating all these wonderful things that cost thousands and completely beyond the reach of most people. BBC Micro was ?400 when you could get a ZX Spectrum for ?130!






(Does he realise that computer is the wrong way round?)


----------



## David H (Mar 21, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> D  Ten Downing Street



Well done, LeeLee it is indeed 10 Downing Street.

T - End - Awning - S - Tree

The Clue: The Chancer Next door 
refers to The Chancellor of the Exchequer in number 11.


----------



## David H (Mar 21, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Way too expensive! I remember watching 'Micro Live' with Ian Macnaught Davis (remember him?) demonstrating all these wonderful things that cost thousands and completely beyond the reach of most people. BBC Micro was ?400 when you could get a ZX Spectrum for ?130!



I had a Commodore 64 complete with Datasette (data Cassette player) *and all of 64K of memory* and I could even programme in Basic.

I didn't like the Spectrum ZX, rubbery keys and each key could have 4 functions if pressed along with some other key.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2013)

David H said:


> I had a Commodore 64 complete with Datasette (data Cassette player) *and all of 64K of memory* and I could even programme in Basic.
> 
> I didn't like the Spectrum ZX, rubbery keys and each key could have 4 functions if pressed along with some other key.



Hehe! It was a bit of a joke that it took 4 key presses to bring up the keyword 'INK'  But when you got used to it, it was pretty good. Another good thing about the Spectrum was the Z80 processor - I could program in Assembler very efficiently and a much better instruction set than the 6502 used in the Commodore


----------



## David H (Mar 21, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! It was a bit of a joke that it took 4 key presses to bring up the keyword 'INK'  But when you got used to it, it was pretty good. Another good thing about the Spectrum was the Z80 processor - I could program in Assembler very efficiently and a much better instruction set than the 6502 used in the Commodore



Did the ZX have more memory ?? 128K ?????? (a super machine in those days)

My present Lappy has 8MB dual core memory and a 750 GB hard drive, it's a far cry from those early days.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2013)

David H said:


> Did the ZX have more memory ?? 128K ?????? (a super machine in those days)
> 
> My present Lappy has 8MB dual core memory and a 750 GB hard drive, it's a far cry from those early days.



They did bring out a 128k spectrum, but the original was 48k. I also had a QL which was rubbish!


----------



## David H (Mar 21, 2013)

Northerner said:


> They did bring out a 128k spectrum, but the original was 48k. I also had a QL which was rubbish!



Should have said the memory on the lappy is 8GB not MB


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2013)

David H said:


> Should have said the memory on the lappy is 8GB not MB



My first PC had 2mb ram which I upgraded to 4mb at a cost of about ?400 for the extra ram! I remember having to remove the hard drive in order to get at the ram expansion slots! My 4gb laptop only cost a bit more than that ram!


----------



## David H (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm off to get some brekkie.

Stomach is making growling noises.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 21, 2013)

Who was it said 256k ought be enough for anyone? Oh that's right, it was Bill Gates!

The spectrum had a huge 256k and everything stored on little tapes. My first laptop had 512Mb of RAM and a 4Gb hard disk while my new one, due for delivery as soon as I win my ESA appeal, will have 8Gb of RAM and a 1Tb hard disk. I already have it picked out, all I need to do is win.

I nearly forgot, my first PC was a MacII.


----------

